# Cero AR24 / AR30 Wheelset



## jamin100 (24 Apr 2015)

Looking to maybe replace the standard giant wheels on my defy composite and have just come across the Cero AR24 at 1550 grams, £175 with tyres from cycle division

http://www.cycledivision.co.uk/product-info.php?Cero_AR24_Alloy_Clincher_Wheelset-pid363.html

Does anyone have any experience of these wheels? I was originally looking at the Campag Zondas but have now spotted these and also the Cero AR30 wheels,,


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2015)

Review on road.cc
http://road.cc/content/review/148314-cero-ar24-wheelset
They do sound tempting for the price.


----------



## jamin100 (24 Apr 2015)

Yeh that's where I first saw them. Looking to see some real world opinions


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2015)

I bought a pair of these, from Planet X, in Worsbrough

Sadly they're not listed there anymore, but were on the website at £199, but I paid £149 in the shop! (Evans link instead)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/vision/team30-wheelset-ec060711

They roll superbly, seem unphased by potholes, they even sparkle nicely in headlights at night
The only downside is a slight tendancy to catch side-winds


----------



## BigCoops (25 Apr 2015)

I have the Vision ones too, they're perfectly good wheels, relatively light and roll well. I'm close to 15 1/2 stone and no issues here.

I must admit though, I'm looking at a set of Ultegra 6800's as my next wheels, currently £230 ish on Wiggle, 11spd compatible and tubeless ready rims too, if you wanted to go that way, they do seem a better choice given Shimano quality.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-ultegra-6800-wheelset/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2015)

BigCoops said:


> I have the Vision ones too, they're perfectly good wheels, relatively light and roll well. I'm close to 15 1/2 stone and no issues here.



10 stone (+/- a couple of pounds over the year), so certainly no issues


----------



## Lig87 (29 Apr 2015)

Hi, I took delivery of the Cero AR24 wheelset yesterday and got them straight on the bike. First impressions are great for the price, I also was going to go with the Zonda's until I saw the review on road.cc. I don't really have much to compare them to as this is my first road bike, it's a Cube Peloton 2013 which came with SHIMANO WH-501 wheelset as standard. After a little 15 mile blast last night with the new wheels on they definitely seem to roll more effortlessly than the 501's and the bike now feels more agile, there's defiantly less flex while climbing out of the saddle. As for any noticeable speed increase from having lighter wheels, I didn't notice any although there was a fair headwind for most of my ride last night so time will tell on that front.

They also look pretty good! Just as a side note I had to make a minor alteration to the provided spacer for my 9 speed SHIMANO cassette to fit correctly.


----------



## Justinslow (29 Apr 2015)

Have a look at Superstar components aswell, "Pave" and "Elite".
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/elite-24-ultra-11speed-wheelset-2024.htm


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Apr 2015)

One of those links just nearly cost me 1600 quid!

To explain - I found this on the Cycle Division website... Never visited that site before.
http://www.cycledivision.co.uk/prod...cludes_Ultegra_DI2_11SPD_Groupset-pid360.html

The wheels look quite good for the £ by the way


----------



## RegG (25 Jan 2016)

Lig87 said:


> Hi, I took delivery of the Cero AR24 wheelset yesterday and got them straight on the bike. First impressions are great for the price, I also was going to go with the Zonda's until I saw the review on road.cc. I don't really have much to compare them to as this is my first road bike, it's a Cube Peloton 2013 which came with SHIMANO WH-501 wheelset as standard. After a little 15 mile blast last night with the new wheels on they definitely seem to roll more effortlessly than the 501's and the bike now feels more agile, there's defiantly less flex while climbing out of the saddle. As for any noticeable speed increase from having lighter wheels, I didn't notice any although there was a fair headwind for most of my ride last night so time will tell on that front.
> 
> They also look pretty good! Just as a side note I had to make a minor alteration to the provided spacer for my 9 speed SHIMANO cassette to fit correctly.



Now that you've had the AR24 Cero's for nearly a year, what do you think of them? I am seriously considering them as an upgrade for my Giant PR2's......


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Now that you've had the AR24 Cero's for nearly a year, what do you think of them? I am seriously considering them as an upgrade for my Giant PR2's......




You'll be lucky if he replies. He hasn't been on the forum since just after posting.
But you never know.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2016)

BigCoops said:


> I must admit though, I'm looking at a set of Ultegra 6800's as my next wheels, currently £230 ish on Wiggle, 11spd compatible and tubeless ready rims too, if you wanted to go that way, they do seem a better choice given Shimano quality.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-ultegra-6800-wheelset/


I specified a pair of these, on my (Ribble) 'Gran Fondo' built, that I received for my 50th birthday, back in October - nice wheels!!


----------



## RickB (25 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Now that you've had the AR24 Cero's for nearly a year, what do you think of them? I am seriously considering them as an upgrade for my Giant PR2's......



Just stumbled across this thread - I have those wheels and although I havent done serious miles on them they are certainly worth the money. Light and seem to be well built. Noisy freewheel isnt to my liking though. Came with a free set of tyres which I didnt expect!


----------



## RegG (25 Jan 2016)

RickB said:


> Just stumbled across this thread - I have those wheels and although I havent done serious miles on them they are certainly worth the money. Light and seem to be well built. Noisy freewheel isnt to my liking though. Came with a free set of tyres which I didnt expect!



Thanks for the reply. When you say the 'noisy freewheel', how noisy is it because the current one on my Giant PR2 is pretty quiet.


----------



## RegG (25 Jan 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I specified a pair of these, on my (Ribble) 'Gran Fondo' built, that I received for my 50th birthday, back in October - nice wheels!!



I assume you have the Ultegra 6800's - a lot of reviews say they are a pig to put normal tyres on; what is your experience in this respect?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> I assume you have the Ultegra 6800's - a lot of reviews say they are a pig to put normal tyres on; what is your experience in this respect?


I just got the standard build tyres when I bought the bike, as I had a pair of Schwalbe 'One' for it (tubed, in a '23'), & yes!!, they were a struggle

Even using the broader (with a decent 'hook' for the bead) Schwalbe levers, they were a b1tch to fit


----------



## RickB (25 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Thanks for the reply. When you say the 'noisy freewheel', how noisy is it because the current one on my Giant PR2 is pretty quiet.


My previous one was very quiet so this one was a bit of a shock. I feel a bit self conscious when freewheeling in a group with it! Probably just me being paranoid though. Definitely nice wheels.


----------



## jimhead (25 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Now that you've had the AR24 Cero's for nearly a year, what do you think of them? I am seriously considering them as an upgrade for my Giant PR2's......



I bought the AR24's to replace my PR2's (which were truly awful IMO) about this time last year. I've had no problems with them and would recommend them highly.
The freewheel is quite noisy but to be honest I quite like it - it's been handy when coming up behind walkers in the road. The free tyres were out of stock when I ordered but they posted them a couple of weeks later which I then ebayed to further reduce the cost. Bargain.


----------



## RegG (26 Jan 2016)

jimhead said:


> I bought the AR24's to replace my PR2's (which were truly awful IMO) about this time last year. I've had no problems with them and would recommend them highly.
> The freewheel is quite noisy but to be honest I quite like it - it's been handy when coming up behind walkers in the road. The free tyres were out of stock when I ordered but they posted them a couple of weeks later which I then ebayed to further reduce the cost. Bargain.



Thanks for the reply. They do sound like good wheels and I am sorely tempted but my (well respected) LBS has recommended some Vittoria Session wheels as a good upgrade. Although a little heavier at around 1760 grams, I have found them on line for just £109 a pair which leaves spare cash for some decent tyres and a new cassette!


----------



## adyc (27 Jan 2016)

I bought a pair of the AR30's last year. Great wheels, light, spin well and look great.
Can't complain 1 bit about them. Only thing I didn't like was the decals which are easily removed. Came with free tyres as well but I didn't want them so got a slight discount.
I would love to get a pair of the Carbon 50mm next.


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Jan 2016)

adyc said:


> I bought a pair of the AR30's last year. Great wheels, light, spin well and look great.
> Can't complain 1 bit about them. Only thing I didn't like was the decals which are easily removed. Came with free tyres as well but I didn't want them so got a slight discount.
> I would love to get a pair of the Carbon 50mm next.



"Can't complain 1 bit about them"

"Only thing I didn't like was"

Ummm...


----------



## RegG (29 Jan 2016)

Thanks to all for the answers and opinions on these wheels. I have finally settled for the Vittoria Session set from Merlin for just £109, which also allows me to get some decent tyres and an Ultegra cassette and stay within my budget! Will report back on the wheels when I get them fitted and tried out.


----------



## Alfie_Gooner (4 Feb 2016)

So whats the difference between a "training" wheel set and a normal everyday wheelset as i see on the merlin website that these are Training wheels?

please forgive my ignorance on this topic but is there any reason you couldn't use these wheels for everyday use?


----------



## bonsaibilly (4 Feb 2016)

Alfie_Gooner said:


> So whats the difference between a "training" wheel set and a normal everyday wheelset as i see on the merlin website that these are Training wheels?
> 
> please forgive my ignorance on this topic but is there any reason you couldn't use these wheels for everyday use?



In my opinion there is no difference. It's just marketing terminology. You could rebadge exactly the same wheelset and flog one as a "winter wheel", the other as a "training wheel" and that way, commuters and would-be racers with more money than sense (or talent) spend double and the shop makes more money. BB


----------



## RegG (4 Feb 2016)

Alfie_Gooner said:


> So whats the difference between a "training" wheel set and a normal everyday wheelset as i see on the merlin website that these are Training wheels?
> 
> please forgive my ignorance on this topic but is there any reason you couldn't use these wheels for everyday use?



They are described as a 'training wheel' but are for everyday use. Some people buy more expensive and lighter wheels for competition use/sportives etc and use the 'training' wheel at other times. The Vittoria Session wheels appear to be a good wheel and my initial impression having used them on a couple of rides is that they are a good upgrade from stock wheels. They certainly seem to have given the bike a more responsive feel and my average speed has increased without me even trying harder! I can thoroughly recommend these wheels as did my LBS who has recently built bikes for the Army Ladies Road Team using them as training wheels.


----------



## bonsaibilly (4 Feb 2016)

RegG said:


> They are described as a 'training wheel' but are for everyday use. Some people buy more expensive and lighter wheels for competition use/sportives etc and use the 'training' wheel at other times. The Vittoria Session wheels appear to be a good wheel and my initial impression having used them on a couple of rides is that they are a good upgrade from stock wheels. They certainly seem to have given the bike a more responsive feel and my average speed has increased without me even trying harder! I can thoroughly recommend these wheels as did my LBS who has recently built bikes for the Army Ladies Road Team using them as training wheels.



Did you change to new tyres at the same time?


----------



## RegG (4 Feb 2016)

I put some Vittoria Rubino's on but wish I had spent a bit more and got some Rubino Pro with the graphene + as they are lighter. I've put some Rubino G+ on my partners bike and they seem to be a good tyre although still heavy(ish). There are still a lot of Vittoria tyres around without G+ so buyers need to watch what they are getting.


----------



## bonsaibilly (4 Feb 2016)

I was only asking because you can't really compare the new wheelset to the old unless you've got the same tyres on both wheelsets.

What you described as changes\improvements is most probably due to the different tyres and not the wheels.


----------



## RegG (5 Feb 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> I was only asking because you can't really compare the new wheelset to the old unless you've got the same tyres on both wheelsets.
> 
> What you described as changes\improvements is most probably due to the different tyres and not the wheels.



Sorry, I didn't make it clear in my last posting that I had used the Rubino's on the old wheels initially for a couple of weeks before swapping to the Vittoria Session wheels. Before the wheel change the tyres alone did seem to improve the 'feeling' of the bike but this was further improved, albeit probably only slightly, when the new wheels went on.

It is a widely accepted view that tyres alone are a worthwhile and effective first upgrade to stock tyres, followed closely by a wheel upgrade. When it comes to wheels, those available around the £200 mark all have their own attributes and at the end of the day it is down to personal preference.


----------



## Alfie_Gooner (5 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the information about "training wheels" guys, i can now sound as if i know what i am talking about if and when i get to the point of upgrading the current stock wheels on my giant defy 3. ;-)


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Feb 2016)

Just ordered a set of the ar24's. Toss up between them and the zonda's but after much thought, the price and free tyres and bib short, long sleeve jersey combo was too good to turn down.


----------



## bonsaibilly (22 Feb 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> Just ordered a set of the ar24's. Toss up between them and the zonda's but after much thought, the price and free tyres and bib short, long sleeve jersey combo was too good to turn down.



I got the impression the free clothes were in lieu of the free tyres, which they've now run out of..?


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Feb 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> I got the impression the free clothes were in lieu of the free tyres, which they've now run out of..?


Well it says free pair of continental GT tyres worth £59 with every wheelset so I'm expecting them to be part of the package


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Feb 2016)

Had another read and the tyres are free with every wheelset and the clothes are are added free items for a limited time only


----------



## bonsaibilly (22 Feb 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> Had another read and the tyres are free with every wheelset and the clothes are are added free items for a limited time only


Jammy goit, when I looked a month ago it was just the bibs! Bb


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Feb 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Jammy goit, when I looked a month ago it was just the bibs! Bb


Phoned them just to make sure. ALL GOOD


----------



## Alexis Holwell (23 Feb 2016)

A mate bought a set of these at the weekend. He'd already got his eye on a set and they were originally marked up at £175. However when he checked the weekend they were on offer at around the £130 mark and included the tyres, bib shorts and jersey so ordered a pair.

I've just checked and they've gone up to £185 now including the same extra's. Grabbed himself a bargain there.


----------



## Doyleyburger (23 Feb 2016)

Alexis Holwell said:


> A mate bought a set of these at the weekend. He'd already got his eye on a set and they were originally marked up at £175. However when he checked the weekend they were on offer at around the £130 mark and included the tyres, bib shorts and jersey so ordered a pair.
> 
> I've just checked and they've gone up to £185 now including the same extra's. Grabbed himself a bargain there.


Blimey i was lucky to get in when I did then. Just hope they live up to my expectations. Saving nearly 300g on my existing wheelset so should be ok


----------



## Sna (27 Feb 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> Blimey i was lucky to get in when I did then. Just hope they live up to my expectations. Saving nearly 300g on my existing wheelset so should be ok


Hi to all, first post from me.

Purchased these wheels and can confirm I got the jersey, shorts, tyres, 3 free spokes plus bonus water bottle! 
Feel compelled to respond as the mate of Alexis lol - morning mate  
Put the tyres on yesterday but were tough to fit, will give them a steady test ride later and post back.


----------



## Doyleyburger (27 Feb 2016)

Sna said:


> Hi to all, first post from me.
> 
> Purchased these wheels and can confirm I got the jersey, shorts, tyres, 3 free spokes plus bonus water bottle!
> Feel compelled to respond as the mate of Alexis lol - morning mate
> Put the tyres on yesterday but were tough to fit, will give them a steady test ride later and post back.


Yep loved all the freebies including the water bottle, which I'll be getting another to match. Got my wheels on Wed and I agree the tyres were a tad tough to fit. First ride on them today so will also report back with my thoughts, then my first sportive of the year tomorrow on them


----------



## Sna (27 Feb 2016)

Just got back and chuffed with them, was an easy day so not gassing them but feel I can't justify leaving these as winter wheels, of course I'm sure the 25's helped but they felt pretty lively and very similar to the zonda, but more comfy.
Going to try them on the best one for a harder session.


----------



## Doyleyburger (27 Feb 2016)

Yes agreed, but these will definitely be my all year round wheels.
Did a 40 mile route with just over 3,500ft elevation and they performed and climbed very well and spun beautifully. Tyres seemed very good also. Love the sound of the freehub


----------



## Svendo (27 Feb 2016)

I've got AR24 s for commuting. Did need the rear bearings replaced and got a new rim after a rear end accident, but the LBS suggested they were quite worn anyway. Whilst looking for the new rim I confirmed by the fact the rim dimension diagrams are the same image, that the AR24s use the Kinlin XR240 rim, and the AR30s use the Kinlin XR300 rim. However the XR 240 is hard to source so it was as easy and cheap to get it through Cycledivision.


----------



## Sna (28 Feb 2016)

Dropped a quick email to cycle division out of interest really, just to confirm the bearings are 6902 part no. So servicing them should be easy, about £4-5 quid a bearing


----------

